# What has brought you the most *Joy* in life?



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sitting here trying to remember what makes me happy, so I was wondering what have been some of your most joyful memories? And if you are a parent and the birth of your child has brought you your greatest joy, then what has brought you the second most joy?


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I think one of my most joyful moments was when I premiered a movie that I wrote and directed. I was hiding up in the projection booth because I couldn't stand to be in the same room watching people hate it. And I remember talking to the projectionist and then hearing the sound of laughter. I then went right up to the projector and saw that the entire audience was laughing at the things that I had written to be funny. It felt incredibly good. It kind of makes me want to cry just thinking about it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I suppose my answers would be nature and animals. And reading, of course. I can't actually swim -- I know, I know -- but the sound of running water is the best thing on earth for taking me tap into my creativity, or dangling my toes into a lake. Happiness for me is sitting on my front porch in the warmer months watching the birds and chipmunks feed, the sounds of birdsong, a glass of iced tea, my Kindle, and a dog by my side. In truth, it takes a while to get the dog to go with the plan, since he's trying to eat the birdseed, but once that's in order... Or looking or frogs in the little man-made/husband-made pond. Or walks through the forest, which is right down the road. Seeing my neighbors while on walks. (A lot of this is also the cabin fever that sets in when you live in the coldest part of one of the coldest state, and it's March.)

Vacation to somewhere interesting with my husband is good too. Not even exotic, just different. Our last two vacations were to Boston/Salem and to D.C. and loved both and want to go back. There were some cemeteries I wanted to explore in Boston and we never made it to Mt. Vernon when we were in D.C, and there was more exploring to be done at the Smithsonian. Of course, both of these places were hot and, again, it's March in Minnesota... 

I'm a simple girl.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

My husband.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I am going to say the "right things" because they are true.
My wife and I dated for over 3 years before getting married.
And my heart was just filled when I saw this drop-dead gorgeous young woman walking down the aisle to marry me.
And then this morning I woke up next to her, just like I had always dreamed of - spending the rest of my life doing.

Yeah.....that's it.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

My kids without a doubt. I have a cushy life. Not rich or anything by any means. But I like gadgets & buy them often. I'd give that all up for my kids. I would do anything in the world for them. I love them so much.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm going to go with the ordinary...my marriage.  The first time I saw him I knew that he was the one...thank goodness he felt the same way! 

Next would be the ocean.  I'm not a big tanner but I could sit on the beach and listen to the ocean for hours, it just brings so much peace and simple joy.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

That's an easy one. My wonderful wife, Kathi, has brought me joy.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

wow, a number of you feel your spouses bring you joy. Writers much be a different breed because that's not what statistics say. Hmmm...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Simple things:

1) Running - Because I can feel the beating of my own heart, my muscles working, air filling my lungs.  And I know I'm alive and healthy.

2) My garden - Because it's continuously changing and brings me peace.  Even after the bleakest of winters, every spring the crocuses and daffodils poke their bright faces up through the soil and then begins a carousel of color that last all the way through fall.  With my careful tending, earth and sun and rain provide all my plants need to bring color and texture to the world outside my door.

3) My dogs - Because who the hell else is going to listen to me moan about the latest snowfall, the bills, the crumbling driveway - for the 40th time?  And who else greets me every day like I've been away for months?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I am going to say the "right things" because they are true.
> My wife and I dated for over 3 years before getting married.
> And my heart was just filled when I saw this drop-dead gorgeous young woman walking down the aisle to marry me.
> And then this morning I woke up next to her, just like I had always dreamed of - spending the rest of my life doing.
> ...


Geoff, your wife is one lucky woman. I'm sure that you share your feelings with her, given how articulate you are. (You know the right thing to say at the right time. That's a bit unusual at times in today's world.)

Aside from my family, I've been brought a lot of joy from the things that interest me, be they reading, music, art, movies, or cooking. I've also felt immeasurable joy when students of mine have suddenly had "light bulb" moments which have resulted in their success and interest in reading. Over 31 years, I've seen that a number of times, and it always fills me with joy. In nature, watching waves rolling while on a beach has brought me joy. (I seldom get to see the ocean, but I absolutely LOVE it.)

I've been brought the most joy by my beautiful and intelligent daughters, who have both become lovely young women of whom I'm incredibly proud. (Of course, I owe part of that joy to my husband of almost 37 years, and I would be remiss were I to leave him out.)


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My family (my husband, my daughter, my granddaughters, my parents, and my siblings) has brought me the most joy. I am very fortunate to have the family I have. Nature (wild and tame), hobbies, and books are high on the list but my family is definitely at the top.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Any pilot will tell you it was their First Solo Flight.......I was 14 !!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Adopting my three boys.


----------



## lisarusczyk (Jan 16, 2011)

My husband.

My cats, snuggly, purring, cute and sweet. Cats have always brought me the most joy my entire life. I can't live without their company.

My baby Cloud came home yesterday after being missing for two weeks. That made everything wonderful.

My Spooky-girl is preggers with my Osho's babies. I can't wait to meet their kittens.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> wow, a number of you feel your spouses bring you joy. Writers much be a different breed because that's not what statistics say. Hmmm...


DH definitely brings me joy. However, not everyone replying to this thread is a writer.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My best memory.  I never married, but there has only been "just one" for me.  He wasn't even in my life that long.  At the time he was an auto mechanic.  We were in the auto tools department in in a Sears store.  He was looking at tools.  I looked around.  I whispered something in his ear.  He looked at me.  He kissed me.  My best memory.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Islam


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

My marriage, without a doubt. I lucked out and met THE ONE early in life, we've been together closing in on 19 years and it's still like a honeymoon. He's my better half, my rock, a total clown, an honorable man, my hero, and he makes life a joy for me. Sappy, yes, but I am a romance author, so I'm big on sappy!!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Curling up in my husband's arms makes me joyful every day. I make sure to tell him how much he means to me too.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Art. 

I get a lot of frustration when I am learning a new technique but the joy of learning something new overbalances the frustration. There is NOTHING  like the moment when I suddenly get it.

these days I am dipping my toes into abstraction. Right now I am mostly frustrated largely because up to this point my paintings have been very realistic. I have a great instructor who forces me to think about what I am doing...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

No doubt about, husband, kids and grandson top the list.  No single event has brought me the greatest joy, but after family, I would say my greatest joy is friends.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

My children and granddaughter's laughter. It's a sound I never want to miss.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the most joyful thing I can think of at the moment is seeing my now deceased Golden Retriever in the prime of his life running across our pasture to me, ears flapping, tongue out, and just grinning.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

There are probably individual, personal moments that were for a short time my greatest joys, but over the long haul I might say music, both listening and performing -- and especially performing in various ensemble settings -- has provided me as much consistent joy as anything. (Being a life-long bachelor, I don't have any wife/kids moments to compare.)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Naturally my kids have brought me a lot of joy but I think my marriage has brought me more happiness than anything. I'm married to my best friend and all of life's good parts are better when shared.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> I think the most joyful thing I can think of at the moment is seeing my now deceased Golden Retriever in the prime of his life running across our pasture to me, ears flapping, tongue out, and just grinning.


You gave me chills. I said to my husband a couple weeks ago that if there was one moment I would live in forever, it would be one of the days at the park we had with our now deceased, and much missed, first Sheltie. I'd hide behind a tree or down a hill and see Riley search for me, and then I'd call his name and he'd tear out to find me. Followed by a game of Frisbee.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Te things that bring me the most joy are also the things that drive me the most nuts... the Spouse Thingy, the Boy, the cats, the Internet...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it'd have to be the night sky. Sure, I love my family and my boyfriend, my pets, my friends, etc., but laying out underneath the stars is a purer joy, much less complicated. I miss sleeping outside every night during the summer. Hopefully I can do it again someday.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

The adoption of my son, and since then every day he's been part of my life.  I've never loved anyone more.  Next would be my wedding day.  Other things that bring joy to my life are writing, watching plants I've planted grow, and being near the lake or ocean (any great body of water), and discovering a great new song that I love.

Dawn


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> My best memory. I never married, but there has only been "just one" for me. He wasn't even in my life that long. At the time he was an auto mechanic. We were in the auto tools department in in a Sears store. He was looking at tools. I looked around. I whispered something in his ear. He looked at me. He kissed me. My best memory.


That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> I think the most joyful thing I can think of at the moment is seeing my now deceased Golden Retriever in the prime of his life running across our pasture to me, ears flapping, tongue out, and just grinning.


That image touches me.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> You gave me chills. I said to my husband a couple weeks ago that if there was one moment I would live in forever, it would be one of the days at the park we had with our now deceased, and much missed, first Sheltie. I'd hide behind a tree or down a hill and see Riley search for me, and then I'd call his name and he'd tear out to find me. Followed by a game of Frisbee.


I remember when I was about 8 I would go out into the yard and play with my dog Teddy. First I would chase him around and then he would bark and chase me around. It was such an innocent good time. He so represents my childhood that he made a cameo in one of my books. When I think of the best period of my life, Teddy is in it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

My man unit... best breathing creature ever.
My friends.  I have really amazing friends.  Most I've known for a looong time, and they are family of choice and always make me laugh.
My friends' and my brothers' kids.  I have none of my own, and they are a delight.
Maxwell... best friend, super-pug, coolest dog ever.  The rest of our critters... too many to list.
My house.  I love my house and the land around us.
My home town.
My lake-house in Maine and the people around Oakland, Belgrade, and Waterville we call friends.
Writing.
Reading.
My Kindle... the way my crazy Irish mum calls it "the Kimble."
Being alive.  I live with a terminal disease but live well, and plan to live for a WHILE... and I beat cancer three times.  So I mean it when I say I appreciate every day I get.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

oliewankanobe said:


> My man unit... best breathing creature ever.
> My friends. I have really amazing friends. Most I've known for a looong time, and they are family of choice and always make me laugh.
> My friends' and my brothers' kids. I have none of my own, and they are a delight.
> Maxwell... best friend, super-pug, coolest dog ever. The rest of our critters... too many to list.
> ...


You seem to have a lot of joy in your life. That's really good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually, I beat it four times but I forget the last one alot.  Mental block.  LMAO


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Family. Family is the most important thing in life. Everything else is secondary.

But going to those secondary things, I think it would have to be the moment I realised what the story was for Miya Black--what HER story was, the story of the series, the story that would take nine books to properly tell. I got the tickle of an idea in the shower, and for about an hour afterwards I was just pacing around the house, picking up biscuits and putting them down, making cups of tea that just went cold, then I scurried to my office (couch) and sat down and wrote a page of notes, and a line of dialogue, and then from that line of dialogue I reverse-engineered a scene, and then I wrote another page of notes, and then I got up and paced a bit more, and then my wife got sick of my writer-y antics and asked me what I was so worked up about and I told her my plan, and she said "No, you'll never do it" and I said yes I will, that's exactly what I'm going to do, and this is why it'll work, and I said three sentences to her and her mind was changed, and I scurried back to my office (couch) and wrote those three sentences down, and then I wrote a dozen more pages of notes, and then I read them back, and then I just sat there because it was the first time in my life that I'd ever truly _created_ a moment--you know what I'm talking about, when you're watching something or reading something and everything just comes together and it makes you tingle just to be a part of it, and I realised then the tingle you felt when experiencing that kind of moment is so very weak compared to the tingle you feel when you're the one creating that moment, out of nothing--out of your experiences and all you've read and watched and played and yet still, out of _nothing_ ...

It was the first time I truly realised my own potential as a writer, the first time I ever felt worthy of truly calling myself a writer. I felt like I'd unlocked something within myself, that all my years of writing and writing and writing had finally resulted in a hard-earned level up, and since that point in time things have just kept getting better.

Family is always the most important thing. But writing is a close second.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

My 2 nephews bring me lots of joy. For some reason i always wanted to be an aunty so i love them lots. 

Also, the dog in my avatar, Cary, we had 14 great years together. Infact, the best moments of my life have all our dogs in it. Daley was there since i was born to age 11, then Zak, Cary and now Jerry and Noah. So yes, the dogs we've had have brought so much joy and continue to do so  

And my parents, they do a lot for me and my brother and sister and my dad has a crazy humour, i appreciate and love them a lot.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

NapCat said:


> Any pilot will tell you it was their First Solo Flight.......I was 14 !!


Not any pilot, that didn't even cross my mind! I was 28.

The kids overshadow everything else by so much it's hard to think past them. But there were some amazing moments on our last vacation that brought tears to my eyes because I was so overflowing with happiness. We did a safari tour of South Africa, and being alone in such a beautiful wild country with my entire family all experiencing the awe of nature, well, that's just something to be appreciated for a lifetime.

But last night I stayed up until my cousin was able to finally hold his third daughter in his arms after a long labor and c-section birth. Even experiencing it through Facebook, there's nothing that compares to giving birth to a child.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

The advanced age accompanied by good health.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

hsuthard said:


> "...Not any pilot..."


Ha ! You got me....any childless pilot ??


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Any other great stories of joy? I need a little more joy in my life.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

For me it is definitely my faith.  I feel like it really gives me joy in the middle of rough times.  Even though in the last few months my mom died, work contract ended b/c of budget cuts, house flooded and even got rear ended at a stoplight on Saturday!! I really cling to my faith because it gives me peace in troubled times.  I didn't used to have any kind of peace and would suffer from horrible panic attacks.  So it's a big switch for me!

Also, my kids who can give equal parts joy and pain but mostly JOY!! 

And I have to say my new boxer that was a stray dog.  I have never had a boxer and have always been more of a cat person but this dog is AMAZING.  What a sweetie pie.  She thinks she's a lapdog.  She is so incredible.  Anyone who needs joy adopt a boxer!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Ben White said:


> I think it would have to be the moment I realised what the story was for Miya Black--what HER story was, the story of the series, the story that would take nine books to properly tell. I got the tickle of an idea in the shower, and for about an hour afterwards I was just pacing around the house, picking up biscuits and putting them down, making cups of tea that just went cold, then I scurried to my office (couch) and sat down and wrote a page of notes, and a line of dialogue, and then from that line of dialogue I reverse-engineered a scene, and then I wrote another page of notes, and then I got up and paced a bit more, and then my wife got sick of my writer-y antics and asked me what I was so worked up about and I told her my plan, and she said "No, you'll never do it" and I said yes I will, that's exactly what I'm going to do, and this is why it'll work, and I said three sentences to her and her mind was changed, and I scurried back to my office (couch) and wrote those three sentences down, and then I wrote a dozen more pages of notes, and then I read them back, and then I just sat there because it was the first time in my life that I'd ever truly _created_ a moment--you know what I'm talking about, when you're watching something or reading something and everything just comes together and it makes you tingle just to be a part of it, and I realised then the tingle you felt when experiencing that kind of moment is so very weak compared to the tingle you feel when you're the one creating that moment, out of nothing--out of your experiences and all you've read and watched and played and yet still, out of _nothing_ ...
> 
> It was the first time I truly realised my own potential as a writer, the first time I ever felt worthy of truly calling myself a writer. I felt like I'd unlocked something within myself, that all my years of writing and writing and writing had finally resulted in a hard-earned level up, and since that point in time things have just kept getting better.


This made me go check out your books. I've purchased the first in the series and am looking forward to meeting Miya.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

@ coffeetx    I enjoyed hearing that your faith brings you joy during troublesome times.  One of my favorite Bible verses is Psalms 30:5  Weeping may endur for the night, but joy comes in the morning.
I also have a dog who brings me alot of joy.  My husky Cody is a great dog to have around. 
Have a joyful day everyone!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Being a mom and working at various nonprofits. 

~ Jenna


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

There have been many things that have brought both immediate and longer terms of joy into my life, butthey pale in comparison to the peace and joy that I feel whenever I'm in the presence of God.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe I'm odd, but the births of my children weren't the biggest moment of joy for me. They were awesome, sure, but I think I was too worn out to fully feel the joy at the moment. 

But since then? Oh, yeah. My kids are my greatest joy. Sometimes one of their accomplishments or a note or a hug is enough to keep my going (and make me cry like a baby).

Other big joys for me: 
-A few years ago, going "home" for a visit to Finland, where I lived for 3 years as a preteen. Those years were life-changing for me, and a visit back was huge.
-My faith. I can say pretty confidently that pretty much my entire life is what it is because of that.
-My work. (I bawled my eyes out when I got "the call" from an editor the first time.)


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not in a relationship and I don't have kids. But do you know what is beginning to bring me a lot of joy? Publishing books. And I don't think it's for the reason that you might expect. 

I am person that needs to constantly be accomplishing something and moving myself forward in one way or another. I need to know that I'm getting better at something whether it's racquetball, relationships or juggling. 

Being on this board has taught me a lot about what makes a successful book. And I am learning a lot. So I am able to incorporate more and more with every book I release and it's really starting to make me feel good. 

I would like to think that what is bringing me joy is the fact that the books are good, but no. My older books are great books as well. But I think that the difference is that I feel like I'm moving forward on a path. And that is what I think is bringing me joy.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Aside from my family, I think the most joy is my writing. The bliss and peace that comes from the act of writing itself has given me so much happiness that I'd keep writing if I never sold another book or short story again. And I totally understand people who write just for themselves, but who have no intention of ever publishing their work. 

Debra


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Being outside when it's warm with my husband, a glass of wine, and a Dane at my feet. And making people laugh and "things" prettier. Like when I renovated my house even though it was hard work. Every room after it was transformed gave me such a sense of accomplishment. 

What a wonderful thread, Christian!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My house brings me incredible joy.  When we bought it 9 years ago it really transformed my outlook on the world.  This made Gilbert and my relationship feel like it was something we wanted to be permanent (even though we'd been together for 14 years already).  I get some much pleasure out of doing stuff to it to make it ours.  

My other greatest joy is the opposite.  Traveling around the world is my other great joy.  Going someplace new, meeting new people and trying new things .... And then going home.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

BarbraAnnino said:


> What a wonderful thread, Christian!


This is fun isn't it!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone else care to share what brings them the most joy?


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Anyone else care to share what brings them the most joy?


I noticed almost no responses to this which had to do with "lots of money" "big house" or "fancy car." One of my major joys in life is realizing those things aren't important at all! But the real joy comes from my husband, who is also my best friend (and was my best friend for seven years before we became a couple.) Every day with him is a true joy! And my daughter, who I had when I was 16 and alone, and there was NO WAY I should have been raising a child...but I did, with little money, lots of love, and zero regrets...and now she's grown up, beautiful and happily married. Part of my joy now is hoping to be blessed with grandchildren to love. Life is wonderful.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Mrs. K. said:


> I noticed almost no responses to this which had to do with "lots of money" "big house" or "fancy car." One of my major joys in life is realizing those things aren't important at all! But the real joy comes from my husband, who is also my best friend (and was my best friend for seven years before we became a couple.) Every day with him is a true joy! And my daughter, who I had when I was 16 and alone, and there was NO WAY I should have been raising a child...but I did, with little money, lots of love, and zero regrets...and now she's grown up, beautiful and happily married. Part of my joy now is hoping to be blessed with grandchildren to love. Life is wonderful.


Yes, money and things can only make you so happy. Joy seems to be a whole other thing.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

My son: He's 21 and happy. That's all I could want from him.

My boyfriend: We've been together for over 3 years. He's a wonderful, supportive, loving man.

My dog: He's getting older (13), but the vet says he's in great health for his age. We rescued him from a shelter 11 years ago and couldn't have asked for a better friend and companion.

My new job: I was laid off last May (yes, a year ago). I searched for a job in my field - accounting - to no avail for 9 months. Then, thanks to some wonderful authors, I kind of fell into editing. It's great! At 42 years old, I finally have my dream job.

So, great kid, great boyfriend, great dog, and great job. I'm in a good place for the first time in my life.


----------



## Eve Yohalem (Apr 1, 2011)

This one's easy: my kids. And really great live music. And sharing a laugh with my husband. It's funny, I've been thinking about joy a lot this week. I went to a Stevie Wonder concert on Monday and it was, in a word, joyful. He's astronomically talented and his music is just so good and uniquely his own. But what makes seeing Stevie special is how much fun he's having and how he draws in the whole audience. He teaches the audience songs and then has you sing along. He can't keep his hands off his instruments - in between songs he doodles around on the keyboard while he talks about what he's about to play. Joy is sharing, joy is being really good at something and diving into it whole hog.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

1.  The first time I held my daughter.  There was such completeness and overwhelming joy.  Best day in my life.
2.  Going to sleep next to my husband.  I love his little sleep noises.  I feel secure and loved.
3.  The first time I heard my daughter laugh out loud.
4.  Listening to the birds sing in spring and the first time I smell lilacs in the air.
5.  Reading and listening to books.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My daughter, every day since she was born.
Family  --  parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, and cousins.  (And cats!)
Friends, some not seen for years now, but still close through letters, phone calls, and e-mails.
My house and garden.
Mountains and oceans.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

So what are people feeling joyful about nowadays? I need a boost.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

My kids and husband.  (Funny how the biggest joy creators can also be the biggest frustration makers.)

But I'm like you and also need to be creating.  I spent an entire summer installing a huge koi pond in our back yard, and when it was done, I remember having to go out and check that it was really there, that I had really done that myself.  To this day, the sound of the waterfalls, the graceful fish swimming around and the beautiful flowers bring me so much joy.  Along with the fact I did it myself.  

Having a long stretch of uninterrupted time to write also brings me joy.  And sleep!  I used to have to wake up in the middle of night to go to work and was always tired.  Rolling over to see I still had three hours left to sleep before my alarm would go off was a gift from the heavens!  Traveling brings me joy. We took our kids to Hawaii (huge joy there) and the morning we were leaving I woke my son and he strapped his arms around me and squealed, he was so excited.  That was awesome and we have sooo many good memories from that trip.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> But I'm like you and also need to be creating. I spent an entire summer installing a huge koi pond in our back yard, and when it was done, I remember having to go out and check that it was really there, that I had really done that myself. To this day, the sound of the waterfalls, the graceful fish swimming around and the beautiful flowers bring me so much joy. Along with the fact I did it myself.


As I think about it, building things with my hands use to be a big source of joy for me. But the last thing I made was a meditation bench for my place. I also used to build sets for a theater I belonged to. It is so great to sit and stare at something that you build with your own hands.


----------



## Teresa Morgan (Apr 26, 2011)

My writing. Also a huge source of frustration. Well, to be fair, publishing (or attempting to publish) has more frustration.

But when you've be fighting with... er, "reasoning with" your characters, and then something just clicks and the words start to flow and you see what you've written and it just says exactly what you want it to... When your heart spills out onto the page, creating emotion out of little black marks...

Magic.

Teresa

P.S.: Not married and have no kids, so I'm not forgetting anything...


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

This is a tricky question... I would say my ten nieces and nephews, as they are all little angels and spending time with them is never dull. If I wasn't going to same nieces and nephews my answer would be martial arts. I have dedicated my life to training, studying and what not. I am very goal driven and martial arts has allowed me to see some amazing things, meet incredible people and do things that I would never dreamt of. I think one of my favourite memories is running about eight miles out into the forest and just running through some drills. It is a thick forest on a beautiful summers day. No roads or towns for miles. Dog walkers and horse back riders don't come this far out. It is the type of place where sunbeams come through the canopy of green. You can hear the animals all around you. And on this one day I had about seven Deer just appear out of nowhere. One with massive antlers, a few babies and they just calmly walked into the opening, watched me for a few minutes and then disappeared off into the trees. It was amazing, but that is just one of a thousand memories I have like that. So, martial arts!


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I'm sitting here trying to remember what makes me happy, so I was wondering what have been some of your most joyful memories? And if you are a parent and the birth of your child has brought you your greatest joy, then what has brought you the second most joy?


Spending time with my grandparents used to bring me joy as a kid. Other than that, I really don't know! Lots of things as a child, I guess, especially playing in orchestras, but adulthood has been largely joy-less. That sounds totally emo and negative, but I assure you it's not. I still know how to have fun. I just wouldnt call it attaining the level of joy.


----------

